# tajima manuals



## dgeorge

I have instruction manuals for old Tajima machines


----------



## customcaps

Do u have Tmfx c1204?


----------



## dgeorge

I have tmfx manual
please tell me your e-mail adress


----------



## dgeorge

without your e-mail address I can t send you the manual


----------



## customcaps

dgeorge said:


> without your e-mail address I can t send you the manual



[email protected]


----------



## Zap921

Tmex 1201c?


----------



## dgeorge

I have TEHX manual
If your machine has standard panel(not LCD),is the same


----------



## Zap921

Thanks dGeorge,

stitches at rt61sp dot com


----------



## dgeorge

sorry
I do not understand your e-mail address


----------



## Zap921

Sent you an email. Did you get it?


----------



## dgeorge

yes.I sent you the manual.
I will send you again


----------



## Zap921

Thanks George, got it. much appreciated.


----------



## dgeorge

all the best!
was my pleasure to help you


----------



## mafigg

We have two Tajima embroidery machines I need manuals for:

Tajima TME-DC912
Tajima TME-HC906

If have any of the above manuals, please email to: 

[email protected]

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## dgeorge

I will send to you tomorrow


----------



## mafigg

Thank you. I will let you know when I receive the manuals. Mike


----------



## mafigg

Thanks, I have successfully downloaded the manuals. Very much appreciated.

Mike


----------



## mafigg

Is the Tajima TMFD (Type D2) - TMFD-C (Type D2) manual you sent me the same as the manual for the Tajima TME-DC?

Thank you, Mike


----------



## Logo Depot

Is there any way I could get a copy of the TME-HC906 manual also? aj[USER=10136]@logo[/USER]depotusa.com
Thanks!


----------



## dgeorge

Dear Mike
All the Tajima machines was produced in many version.
I don t have manuals for all version.
As I know TME-D machines has the same panel like TMFD.
The rest of the machine is different.
I sent you this manual to know how to use the panel.
For the rest(to fix the machine) you must have your own experience ,call Tajima tech.or send me an email.
Not all the problems can be solved by phone or email,but we can try.


----------



## dgeorge

I will look for TME-HC manual


----------



## fenixz131

I have TMFX V920 machine.
Do you have the manuals ?

plz sent me to [email protected]

thxs


----------



## Pcp

Hi,
Are you able to email me the Tajima manual?
My email address is [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## dgeorge

please tell me what model is your machine


----------



## jocot

Hi
I have a tajima* tmfd-g920* machine ..Do you have a manual??
This is my email address: elcoutino[USER=135513]@Hot[/USER]mail.fr
Thanks


----------



## dgeorge

yes
I will send you soon


----------



## jocot

Thanks dgeorge....


----------



## Boxerman

Please send manual for TMFD to me. [email protected]

If you need me to be more specsific my current manuals (which I need copies of but cannot easily copy because they are bound) refer to the following machines:

Instruction Manual (supplement)
TMFD (Type D2)
TMFD-C (Type D2)

Instruction Manual
TMFD (Type D2)
TMFD-C (Type D2)
TME-DC (Type D2)

Basics
Tajima Embroidery Machines

Parts List (EN-SPEC.)
TME-DC
TMFD
TMFD-C

Parts List
TME-DC (Type D2)

Instruction Manual
Wide/Semi-Wide Cap
Tubular Goods
Frames
TME-DC (Type D2)

Parts List
Wide Cap Frame
(TME-DC, TMFD-C, TMFX-C, TMEX-C)

Parts List
Tubular Goods Frames (TME-DC)


----------



## dgeorge

TMFD,TME-D,TME-DC have the same panel
i will send you soon.
for the rest try www.hirschinternational.com/support


----------



## Sifin

Hi, do you have the manual for the TME-HC912? 

[email protected]

It would help me so much. Thank you.


----------



## javiguitarrita

Hello, I am looking tajima manual tmed-dc model, but I've only found the parts list, not if you can help me get it, sorry for my bad writing, but my English is bad, and only use google translator.


----------



## eakbru

can you send any and all manuals for a TMFXC-II vintage 1998. email address is [email protected].

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## lisan140

I have Tajima model TMEF and TMEG manuals, if anyone wants, I'll share it


----------



## amithdanushka

Dear Sir, 
Could you Pls send me Tajima TMFD G920 type 2 user manual to [email protected]
-Amith


----------



## amithdanushka

Dear sir, 
could you please send me user manual for Tajima TMFD G920 Type 2 machine to [email protected]
Best Regards


----------



## grootjohannes

Good Day
Please assist with TMFX manuals. Please mail to [email protected] . Can anyone help with voltages and pinout of the connectors on X-Power board? Thanks guys.


----------



## C30net

Hello every one
Please help me if you have a user manual for Tajima TMFD and send it to [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## Uncledtong

Hi everyone,

Does anyone has Tajima TMFD instruction manual?
Please send to me , [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## seamilee

hi, I would like to know how to get the manuals for:
*
TMFD-G920 and TMFD- G1218*

My e-mail address is [email protected]

THANK YOU


----------



## dewadev

Hi, I would like to get the user manual for Tajima TMFG-G920 Type 3,
can anyone send it to [email protected]???
Thanks


----------



## dgeorge

if your machine is TMFG , please send me some pictures.
for TMEG i will send to you the manual


----------



## dewadev

sorry its TMFD-G920 Type 3 i have mailed you the image,
Thanks


----------



## Shahid Khatri

Can you please e-mail me instruction manual for Tajima TMEF-H 904 machine ?

my e-mail id is [email protected]


----------



## dgeorge

I sent to you by wetransfer


----------



## Shahid Khatri

Thanks, Got it.


----------



## fareforce

Does anyone happen to have the manual for a Tajima TMFXII-C1202?


----------



## dgeorge

To know how to use the TMFX panel


----------



## amdso new

Hello

Please i will appreciate if you send to my email Tajima TME-HC instruction Manual.
I have one Tajima TME-HC912 machine and unfortunately it loose the battery backup and i can't control speed of machine. it work perfectly unless i can't control speed. it is all time at 800 RPM.
I'm Afraid mainboard is defective, but i want to view all instruction manual with dip switch management, to be sure.
[email protected] or [email protected]

Best regards

Antonio


----------



## amdso new

Thank you very much.
I have this machin since 1992 ans never had instruction manual.

Best regards

Antonio


----------



## dtigla

Hello every one
Please help me if you have a user manual for Tajima TMLH II and send it to [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## dgeorge

Sent for pidrukzak !


----------



## cwanderson110

Looking for a manual TMEX C901

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## dgeorge

I do not have TMEX manual
If is standard panel,is almost the same like TMFX.
Is posted here !


----------



## huynhthanhphong

I am looking for User manual of Tajima TFGN-620. Have you it? Please share to me via email: [email protected]. Thanks you very much!


----------



## tarekbennasr

Does anyone has Tajima TMFD instruction manual?
[email protected]


----------



## SES1A

DOES THIS MACHINE *TAJIMA TMEG-G 920* EMBROIDER T SHIRTS AND CAPS TOO!?


----------



## dgeorge

SES1A said:


> DOES THIS MACHINE *TAJIMA TMEG-G 920* EMBROIDER T SHIRTS AND CAPS TOO!?


This machine is flat !
So no caps frames !


----------



## dgeorge

You can do embroidery on caps and t-shirts,using an flat machine,if you have some experience.
TMEG is an very old Tajima model,not for the beginners !


----------



## Kusabl

lisan140 said:


> I have Tajima model TMEF and TMEG manuals, if anyone wants, I'll share it


Can you send me tmeg manual please


----------



## Kusabl

dgeorge said:


> if your machine is TMFG , please send me some pictures.
> for TMEG i will send to you the manual


 Can you send me a manual for TMEG-G612/912 and TMLG-G916 (if you have it). [email protected]


----------



## halcyonsc

dgeorge said:


> You can do embroidery on caps and t-shirts,using an flat machine,if you have some experience.
> TMEG is an very old Tajima model,not for the beginners !


Hi! Do you have the manual for the TMEX 1201? I think the TEHX is a similar manual if you have that. 
[email protected]


----------



## dgeorge

Hi halcyonsc
I sent the manual


----------



## Dxsn

Kusabl said:


> Can you send me tmeg manual please





lisan140 said:


> I have Tajima model TMEF and TMEG manuals, if anyone wants, I'll share it


Can you send me manual for TMEG 912?


----------



## danimau

Hello. Can you please send me the instruction manual for Tajima TMEF-H 904?
[email protected]


----------



## dgeorge

danimau said:


> Hello. Can you please send me the instruction manual for Tajima TMEF-H 904?
> [email protected]


Sent the manual by Wetransfer


----------



## FREDERICO

Dxsn said:


> Você pode me enviar o manual do TMEG 912?
> [/CITAR]
> Também é necessário fazer o manual do TMEG-XG


----------



## FREDERICO

FREDERICO said:


> [/CITAR]
> Você pode me enviar o manual do TMEG ?
> [email protected]


----------



## Antonio Mtz

Hello, do you have the user manual for a TMEG-G? may you please share it with me
[email protected]


----------



## dgeorge

Antonio Mtz said:


> Hello, do you have the user manual for a TMEG-G? may you please share it with me
> [email protected]


Sent the manuals


----------



## splathead

dgeorge said:


> Sent the manuals


dgeorge, if you want, we can host the manual on the forum if you want to send it to me. Or you can share a public Google Drive link here.


----------



## dgeorge

splathead said:


> dgeorge, if you want, we can host the manual on the forum if you want to send it to me. Or you can share a public Google Drive link here.


I thought about that too,I have hundreds of manuals and parts lists,more than 25 years work,print,downloads,scan.
You must arrange by brands,models.....
I will think to how to send to you.
I am retired now,I think to be my gift for forum member and not only
all the best 
george


----------



## chef boyardee

Hi! can you send me schematics/service manuals for the tmeg 612 ? thanks


----------



## dgeorge

chef boyardee said:


> Hi! can you send me schematics/service manuals for the tmeg 612 ? thanks


I think all schematics you can find are to the end on one of tmeg manuals.
Service manual,no way !


----------



## chef boyardee

Hi George. thanks for the quick reply.. i don't have the manual. do you have a copy? thanks


----------



## dgeorge

chef boyardee said:


> Hi George. thanks for the quick reply.. i don't have the manual. do you hav
> 
> Yes,send me your email address


----------



## chef boyardee

thanks! [email protected]


----------



## dgeorge

chef boyardee said:


> thanks! [email protected]


I am out,I have only the tablet with me.
I sent an forwarded email


----------

